# Re-working Double Hung Windows to Match New Jam liners



## Steve_RW (Oct 20, 2015)

I am in the process of reworking over 30 pairs of double hung windows to fit new jam liners. I am wondering if a set of custom moulding knives would simplify the process of re-cutting the window stiles but I am concerned about safety. Because I am working on complete windows they are not really easy to guide on more than one side and the bottom.

Currently I have been making a dado cut (0.165" deep x 0.664" wide) in the stile and then routing a 30 chamffer on the sides of the dado like the drawing below.










Does anyone have ideas on a safe and simpler way for me to make these cuts?

Thanks


----------



## Steve_RW (Oct 20, 2015)

I decided a safer way to make the profile cut was a customer router bit and power feeder on my router table to help process the large windows. Expensive router bit it works great…still cheaper than buying all new windows.


----------

